# Leaving Canada - Tax returns, drivers license and anything else...



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

hey all,

I've been in Montreal, Canada for the past 18 months, first on a WHV and then on a Work Permit. I've decided to head back to the UK for a bit before deciding when to head to Oz.

So I have a heap of things to do, but it would be nice to get a bit of a tax return for the 3 months of this year i have been working. I am just about to submit the tax return for 2013, but what do I do about Jan-March 2014 that I have been working? Do I wait until next year or can I file a different return that says I am leaving for good?

Do I need to cancel my SSN (which is only valid till June anyway) or just leave it and let it run out? What about my drivers license? Shall I just leave it and not pay the annual fee when it becomes due or do I have to return it? I'm due to travel around the US for a month so I would like to keep it if possible since my credit card will give preferential rates on car hire/insurance.

Anything else that I have forgotten to do?

I have no ties here in Canada (no house, mortgage, car, wife, kids etc) and would likely only be returning as visitor.

thanks


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

You can cancel the credit card when you get back to the UK, the SIN (not SSN, it's not America) can just beefy to lapse. The drivers license has a legal requirement to notify of change of address within 14 days of moving, so, you will need to contact someone about that. You need to wait until next year for your tax return, as far as I am aware.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Liam(at)Large said:


> You can cancel the credit card when you get back to the UK, the SIN (not SSN, it's not America) can just beefy to lapse. The drivers license has a legal requirement to notify of change of address within 14 days of moving, so, you will need to contact someone about that. You need to wait until next year for your tax return, as far as I am aware.


My drivers license is registered at my cousins address here in Montreal. I'm going to be heading back to UK via Montreal now so I'll notify/cancel just before I head back. I'll also cancel my credit card and bank account just before I leave too, there will be a monthly charge if my balance drops below $3000 and I'll probably clear it out at some point.

It would have been nice to file my tax return now but I guess I'll just wait till next year and look forward to a refund 

Thanks for the reply.


----------

